# New DVR, but how to hook up DECA?



## ToBeFrank (May 15, 2009)

I received a free DVR upgrade (HR22) to replace the H23 receiver in my bedroom. I have a HR20 in my living room. The HR20 and the H23 are currently networked with DECA. The H23 that I'm replacing has one cable input and one DECA attached. Directv did not send me everything so I can hook up both tuners. I have a few questions:


I think I need a splitter and one more DECA?
Does the splitter go before the two DECAs and then the DECAs outputs into the DVR tuner inputs?
Then one DECA ethernet output goes to the DVR ethernet input?


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

If you have DECA then you must have a SWM install. With that, you only need one cable to enable both tuners in the DVR.

I'll let others with more DECA knowledge answer the other questions.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Hook up the HR22 exactly the same way as the H23 is.

Thats it.


----------



## ToBeFrank (May 15, 2009)

Thanks guys. I thought it was like the HR20 but it's not. I'm good to go.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

ToBeFrank said:


> Thanks guys. I thought it was like the HR20 but it's not. I'm good to go.


I'm assuming that your HR20 is a HR20-100. That is a special cat that requires a modified setup for DECA than any of the other receivers, hence the reason you have a splitter and "appear" to be using both SAT inputs on the HR20.

- Merg


----------

